# Armalite AR-10



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

There is an Armalite AR-10 for sale that i want to buy the owner says make an offer

Gun
leopuld Mark four CQT scope 
300 rounds of ammo (possible ball)
bipod
lockable case

how much should i offer.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I think he'll be looking for about $1500-$1800 with that setup, minimum....

Ask him a range of prices.... Who knows, he might let it go for $500, but I doubt it....

:sniper:


----------



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

I got it!!!

finally took it out shooting. started at 50 yards and put 5 shots under a quarter. tried again and put a flier out but other 4 real tight went to 100 and all 5 shots were touching great shooting for military ammo and ****ty conditions.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

How much did you get it for. Congrats on a great gun.


----------



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

I got it cheap..........for a ball park i paid sub 1000 for it all. Took it to the range and 5 shots groups i can get all bullets to touch out to 100 with FMJ ammo.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Shoot me a PM when you get tired of it


----------

